# Season's Greetings



## JP Vieira (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello
Just to wish all members, their families and friends Happy Holydays.
To all best regards


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicely done JP


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2009)

Agree!
And right back at ya!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 13, 2009)

Merry Christmas, y'allz!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice image JP


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 14, 2009)

Happy holidays to all!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not one of those politically correct people. I know there are people on the forum who celebrate Christmas in many
different ways. I happened to live in the USA, and I've said Merry Christmas to all my friends [and enemys, too] for
well over 65 years. So I'll say it again, 

*"Merry Christmas"*

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice one.

Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## Erich (Dec 15, 2009)

nice Hurri !

Fröhe Weihnachten


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

Feliz Navidad!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you Jp!

Great pic!!!!


----------

